# Basement Remodel: AC Lounge ;-)



## cips (Apr 5, 2009)

Started this basement project about 1 1/2 years ago with my father in law. We purchased the house back in 2006. The goal is to make this into an entertainment area with a bar, Dj booth area :wink: and some cool couches..kinda loungy so to speak..calling it the AC lounge after my initials :thumbsup: We are getting closer to getting this never ending project done. We have just been hitting it on and off the last 1 1/2 years whenever we had time. I guess you could say we were not that rushed as life always gets in the way. Anyway..check it out..its about 80% done. I do not have the before pics available at the moment, but it was pretty much a poured concrete basement and that's it..bare bones. Sweat equity is paying off...

The stones on the floor are the stone veneer I will put up on that cinderblock wall, just laid it out on the floor to get the pattern right based off the dimensions of the wall..


----------



## blk90s13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great wonder when I will be done with mine its been a year so far and still tile and paint to go :yes:

and I started with wood panel walls no insulation and messy electric :no:


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

cips said:


> The stones on the floor are the stone veneer I will put up on that cinderblock wall, just laid it out on the floor to get the pattern right based off the dimensions of the wall..


Thats a pretty good idea, I always lay out my flooring like that but never thought to use a guide for the wall. everthing looks cool, you gonna charge cover to get in?


----------



## cips (Apr 5, 2009)

No Cover..actually with the way the economy is gong..that may not be a bad idea :wink:

I got about 60% of the wall completed yesterday. My first time messing with stone veneer. I thought it was gonna be a piece of cake and take like 2 hours...Ha! Just like any project, expect the unexpected. The floor guide is def helping out, but we made the mistake of trying to be "Too Exact" with the measurements and trying to fit the stones exactly to our template on the floor. Thing is if you are off like an inch it kinda throws the whole thing off and we were ending up having to switch some stones out as some were a bit too short. We are bit off level on the left hand side, so trying to compensate a bit on that side to get it level..anyway..it's coming along and looks good..will try and post a pic once it is completed...will finish it up next weekend..hopefully


----------

